# Stoned sheep go on rampage



## Hauntiholik

Welsh-sheep-go-on-rampage-after-eating-cannabis-plants

Poor things have some serious munchies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Duuuuudddeeeebaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Hairazor

Yum yum, Baaahh


----------



## Bone Dancer

I feel a movie coming on.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## scareme

That's why I won't smoke with sheep anymore. They just get to rowdy.


----------



## MegBill

Well everybody might have some bad day


----------

